# Installer Ruby



## Valtiel (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

je souhaite installer Ruby sur Mountain Lion. J'ai trouvé des tutos sur le net mais pour chaque étape, il faut trouver un autre tuto qui est obsolète, etc... du coup, ça n'a rien donné, à la dernière étape le terminal m'a renvoyé une erreur et depuis j'ai mis de côté.

Si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer un BON tuto complet pour se faire ou m'aider, j'apprécierai énormément 

Ceci étant, j'avais du coup déjà installé quelques "merdes" pour cela maiiiiis... impossible de vous dire quoi.

Merci d'avance.

--------------------

Edition : ah attendez, un ami m'a proposé ce lien (pourtant j'avais fait des recherches...)
Je vous tien au courant !

--------------------

Edition 2 : Résultat... 
Error running 'make', please read /Users/xxx/.rvm/log/ruby-1.9.3-p392/make.log
There has been an error while running make. Halting the installation.

Log : 
[2013-02-27 11:25:45] make
	CC = clang
	LD = ld
	LDSHARED = clang -dynamic -bundle
	CFLAGS = -O3 -ggdb -Wall -Wextra -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-parentheses -Wno-long-long -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Werror=pointer-arith -Werror=write-strings -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Werror=shorten-64-to-32 -Werror=implicit-function-declaration  -pipe 
	XCFLAGS = -include ruby/config.h -include ruby/missing.h -fvisibility=hidden -DRUBY_EXPORT
	CPPFLAGS = -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_DARWIN_C_SOURCE   -I/Users/xxx/.rvm/usr/include -I. -I.ext/include/x86_64-darwin12.2.0 -I./include -I.
	DLDFLAGS = -Wl,-undefined,dynamic_lookup -Wl,-multiply_defined,suppress -Wl,-flat_namespace  
	SOLIBS = 
compiling st.c
st.c:520:35: error: implicit conversion loses integer precision: 'st_index_t' (aka 'unsigned long') to 'int' [-Werror,-Wshorten-64-to-32]
            i = table->num_entries++;
              ~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^~
1 error generated.
make: *** [st.o] Error 1

--------------------

Edition 3 : d'après Sam, le propriétaire du site Wheelhouse, l'erreur viendrait de l'utilisation de C clang au lieu de gcc-4.2 (si j'ai bien compris). Pour palier ce problème, il faut lancer dans l'ordre ces commandes : 

brew update
brew tap homebrew/dupes
brew install bash curl git
brew install autoconf automake apple-gcc42 libtool pkg-config openssl readline libyaml sqlite libxml2 libxslt libksba 

Et ensuite, relancer l'installation de Ruby comme cité dans son tuto'. 
Cela a fonctionné pour moi


----------

